# St.louis missouri local coach



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

are you looking to get better, do you want tighter groups? do you wanna learn how to shoot? you bow-hunters need some help? 3-d shooters do you want higher scores? 300 shooters are you having problems shooting a 300, low x count.. do you have issues with target panic..if so come see me. im just outside st.louis mo. in st charles .we can work inside or out ..any day any time.i get very busy before our deer season opens book now...i give lots of free time . pm me for details...:dog1::dog1::dog1:


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

due to all the recent e-mails, and pm i gotta post this; SORRY i don't teach archery on line....never have never will .


----------

